# cold weather air suspension problem



## continentl (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone know about audi air suspension problems relating to cold weather? I live in Mammoth Lakes and bought an allroad because of it's handling in snow and ice. However half the time the suspenion won't raise to even the first level. I have had it looked at by a dealer and 2 different independants and no one can find anything wrong. All these shops are at lower and warmer altitudes where it works perfectly. As soon as I return to Mammoth and the snow, it seems to freeze up and stop working. Help! My wife so pissed off she wants to sell it.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: cold weather air suspension problem (continentl)*

I dont have that problem... i live in LA but i have a house in mammoth as well.. (canyon lodge area). My allroad is the only car i ever drive up there - i've been able to crank it up to the highest setting several times with out any problem. 
What do you mean it wont raise to the first level?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: cold weather air suspension problem (allroad_audisport)*

it was 25 degrees out last night and we has no issues on our allroad


----------

